#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Digitafel porn

## drbeat

Omdat het wel leuk is om na een aantal jaar terug te kijken wat we toen porn vonden, lijkt mij het leuk om een DIGITAFEL PORN topic aan te maken. Of hij hier goed staat is weer wat anders, dat is voor de Mod... 

Ik vind deze tafel wel PORN...

----------


## SPS

Hey, Big Mick!

----------


## JeroenE

Haha... zag de foto laden en dacht al bij mezelf; dat moet wel een PRO6 of XL8 zijn die hierop staat afgebeeld!

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Blijft toch een Behringer...;-)

----------


## vasco

> Blijft toch een Behringer...;-)



Behringer PRO1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,Tieneke

Dan hoort deze ook in het rijtje thuis:

Een van de eerste met "faderglow" rechts naast iedere fader  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## showband

lem falcon of fostex VM08.

RRRRRRRRRRR

op een oude fiets moet je het leren.

----------


## SPS

> Behringer PRO1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,Tieneke
> 
> Dan hoort deze ook in het rijtje thuis:
> 
> Een van de eerste met "faderglow" rechts naast iedere fader



Heb ik ook nog gehad. de ddx3216. Met 2x de ada8000 erbij. Fullflesh!
Weggedaan toen de drukschakelaartjes voor de layers moeilijk gingen doen. (sportschool bezoek nodig om voldoende kracht op de knoppen te kunnen zetten! :Cool:

----------


## JeroenE

> Heb ik ook nog gehad. de ddx3216. Met 2x de ada8000 erbij. Fullflesh!
> Weggedaan toen de drukschakelaartjes voor de layers moeilijk gingen doen. (sportschool bezoek nodig om voldoende kracht op de knoppen te kunnen zetten!



Ook de eerste digitale doos waar ik op mocht werken. Prima tafeltje voor het geld!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Blijft toch een Behringer...;-)



Hahahaha, Midas gaat erop achteruit qua imago...
Vind het overigens wel een hoog kermisgehalte hebben met al die kleurtjes.

----------


## frederic

> Hahahaha, Midas gaat erop achteruit qua imago...
> Vind het overigens wel een hoog kermisgehalte hebben met al die kleurtjes.



Ze brengen anders geen kermisgeluid voort.
De imagoschade wordt vooral bij het gepeupel uitgesproken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb het ook niet over de kwaliteit, die is top!
Maar hou persoonlijk van een iets minder schreeuwerig design.
De SSL bijvoorbeeld vind ik erg mooi om te zien.

----------


## NesCio01

> Heb het ook niet over de kwaliteit, die is top!
> Maar hou persoonlijk van een iets minder schreeuwerig design.
> De SSL bijvoorbeeld vind ik erg mooi om te zien.

----------


## NesCio01



----------


## drbeat

Wel grappig...heb je het over DIGITAFEL PORN..... Komen ze via een MIDAS XL8 bij een Behringertafeltje wat een aftreksel is van de Yammaha 01V...  :Wink:  Behringer is eerst niet gewenst, en komt nu zelfs naarvoren als PORN....hahahahaha

Wat ik ook een erg mooie tafel vind, in het kleine segment, en welke ik afgelopen zaterdag in real life heb mogen aanschouwen is toch wel dit tafeltje:

----------


## ljanton

http://www.3daudioinc.com/3db/showth...0-bands-of-EQ&

Niet een live desk, maar wel porn....

:-p

----------


## NesCio01

> http://www.3daudioinc.com/3db/showth...0-bands-of-EQ&
> 
> Niet een live desk, maar wel porn....
> 
> :-p




'k Zal m er ff onder zetten


btw: krijg je er een ASL bijgeleverd zodat als
je links zit je om koffie kunt vragen aan de technieker rechts? :Confused: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## ljanton

Off topic;
Dank u Nes... ik ben er niet zo handig in...

Tja, als je nu aan beide kanten van de tafel een (N)espresso apparaat neerzet, dan is dat al opgelost  :Big Grin: 

:-D

----------


## SPS

@Nes: Vraag me werkelijk af waar dat soort (grootte) tafels nu voor worden ingezet in de studio.
Het is toch juist modern om niet alles tegelijk op te nemen, maar sequentieel? Daarmee bespaar je tijd vanwege het moeten overdoen van stukken vanwege speel/zingfouten. En tijd is pas echt geld! :Cool: 

<leergierigmode aan>
Kun jij me uitleggen wat je met 96 kanalen / 28 auxen enz. in een studiosetting moet? En is daar dan echt genoeg werk voor?

Paul

----------


## SPS

> Wel grappig...heb je het over DIGITAFEL PORN..... Komen ze via een MIDAS XL8 bij een Behringertafeltje wat een aftreksel is van de Yammaha 01V...  Behringer is eerst niet gewenst, en komt nu zelfs naarvoren als PORN....hahahahaha
> 
> Wat ik ook een erg mooie tafel vind, in het kleine segment, en welke ik afgelopen zaterdag in real life heb mogen aanschouwen is toch wel dit tafeltje:



Lief he! Heb er op de ISE2014 ook even mee mogen spelen. Ben benieuwd naar de klank op de Mengtafeldag!

----------


## NesCio01

> Off topic;
> Dank u Nes... ik ben er niet zo handig in...
> 
> Tja, als je nu aan beide kanten van de tafel een (N)espresso apparaat neerzet, dan is dat al opgelost 
> 
> :-D







> @Nes: Vraag me werkelijk af waar dat soort (grootte) tafels nu voor worden ingezet in de studio.
> Het is toch juist modern om niet alles tegelijk op te nemen, maar sequentieel? Daarmee bespaar je tijd vanwege het moeten overdoen van stukken vanwege speel/zingfouten. En tijd is pas echt geld!
> 
> <leergierigmode aan>
> Kun jij me uitleggen wat je met 96 kanalen / 28 auxen enz. in een studiosetting moet? En is daar dan echt genoeg werk voor?
> 
> Paul




Nou Paul,

pffffff,....... uhhhhhh, nee! :Confused:  

Ik zit zeker niet diep genoeg in die wereld om dat te kunnen uitleggen.

Sequentieel opnemen, betekent imo dat je niet integraal maar per sectie of mss
zelfs per instrument, opneemt?

Dit betekent dus wel dat als je de drums op 12 kanalen opneemt, je naast deze
12 bijvoorbeeld de gitaar sectie opneemt. Ook dit kunnen makkelijk 12 kanalen zijn,
die naast elkaar zijn opgenomen. Neem voor het gemak nog 12 kanalen keys en nu 
stop ik maar vast (36).

Ik wil hiermee aangeven dat niet integraal opnemen, niet wil zeggen dat je met minder kanalen
klaar bent, of,......... je moet telkens hetgeen je hebt, terugmixen naar 2 kanalen,
wat dus eigenlijk niemand doet.

Dus, een beetje opname gaat al snel over vele, vele kanalen heen, en hoe meer voorradig,
hoe mee er wss gebruikt zullen worden.

Nu heb ik het slechts over audio-opnamen L + R.

In een ander topic staat een tafel afgebeeld welke wordt gebruikt in een 
Russische filmstudio. Die tafel heeft 16 15" screens en ik weet niet meer 
hoeveel schuiven en, en , en, en ook nog ruim 3000 EQ's settings........ .

Kanalen, kanalen, kanalen............ we weten er echt wel raad mee,
of ze nu fysiek naast elkaar of per 24 onder elkaar liggen......

Meer weet ik er niet over te bedenken.........

grtz

Nes

ps. + 10 voor de NESpresso :Cool:

----------


## drbeat

Neem maar eens een symfonieorkest op....daar zitten soms wel meer dan  50 Man en Vrouw  met instrumentjes..... of bv het luchtmacht orkest enz.....dan kom je er gemakkelijk aan volgens mij...

Maar heb je daar veel werk voor? Zou het ook niet weten.....vind het al zo vreemd dat Big mic met metallica een xl8 Aardig vol krijgt met inputs.....dus het zal best nodig zijn om zo veel kanalen te hebben....

----------


## NesCio01

> Vind het al zo vreemd dat Big mic met metallica een xl8 Aardig vol krijgt met inputs.....dus het zal best nodig zijn om zo veel kanalen te hebben....



Ieder stereo FX zijn ook 2 kanalen  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## daviddewaard

> Ieder stereo FX zijn ook 2 kanalen 
> 
> grtz
> 
> Nes



hoeft niet, fx en doe ik op midas pro series altijd inserten op de aux bussen en die naar L/R routen
scheelt je weer inputs

----------


## timmetje

> Neem maar eens een symfonieorkest op....daar zitten soms wel meer dan  50 Man en Vrouw  met instrumentjes..... of bv het luchtmacht orkest enz.....dan kom je er gemakkelijk aan volgens mij...
> 
> Maar heb je daar veel werk voor? Zou het ook niet weten.....vind het al zo vreemd dat Big mic met metallica een xl8 Aardig vol krijgt met inputs.....dus het zal best nodig zijn om zo veel kanalen te hebben....



Hij gebruikt sowieso al 7 vocal mics voor James... Dan zit je inclusief een spare dus al op 8 kanalen voor alleen leadzang.

Pak dan twee mics op kick, twee op snare, één op elke cymbal, twee op elke tom, twee op elke gitaarversterker, DI op elke gitaar + bas, etc...

Tel daar nog eventuele splits voor effecten en wat gastmuzikanten bij op en je komt een heel eind.

Er gaat op YouTube ergens een filmpje rond waarop hij uitlegt waarom z'n oude tafel te klein werd... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS178hiyS60

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Vergeet niet dat de XL8 op Metallica ook een groot deel een prestige ding is van Midas...

en en daarbij valt me op dat mensen die digitaal werken het zich zelf en een ander moeilijker maken dan nodig...Zo van : ik heb er de beschikking over, dus even bedenken wat ik daar een voor zal verzinnen..O leuk, een subgroep naar een VCA en die naar een matrix en via de matrix naar de links rechts...(is maar een soort van voorbeeld...jullie snappen wat ik bedoel..) Er zijn erbij die meest onzinnige constructies maken met een digitale mixer....Ook ineens het gebruik van compressors over elkaar heen en dan het liefste multiband..Dat soort geneuzel...En dan komt er een gast techneut en leg het dan maar even uit...:-)

----------


## ljanton

Waarom er zoveel kanalen nodig zijn in een opnamestudio? Wel Nes' antwoord kwam al aardig in de buurt. Je neemt inderdaad alles apart op maar je behoudt telkens je kanaal als je het opnieuw afspeelt zodat je tijdens het mixen elk onderdeel van de song nog kunt aanpassen (Elk spoor). Dus nadat je de drum hebt opgenomen, mix je die niet naar 2 kanalen maar blijft hij op 8 of 12 telkens terug meespelen zodat je op het einde toch nog een snare kan aanpassen ofzo (als voorbeeld).

Logisch is dus dat elk instrument zijn eigen (ingeregelde) kanaal heeft om een cd op te nemen. Stel ik gebruik 8 gitaren op 8 songs... dan heb ik tijdens dat project al minstens 8 kanalen nodig enkel voor gitaar. 

Oke per song is het moeilijk en wss niet nodig om een gewone rockband van om de hoek 100 kanalen te doen vol krijgen, maar herinnert iemand zich nog Freddy Mercury die elke zang partij zelf deed van Bohemian Rapsody? En nummers met strijkers en dergelijk, het loopt al snel op. Nu kan jij je de vraag stellen waarom dan geen kleine digitale console dat pakt toch veel minder plaats in? Ja, die studio's heb je ook, maar die mega consoles zijn analoog met een digitale aansturing, dus fysiek alle faders en EQ naast elkaar. Digitale aansturing voor de total recall bijvoorbeeld. Kijk een digitale tafel met total recall is niet zo impressive, maar een compleet analoge tafel total recall maken, dat is wel impressive imo. (Maar dat is een beetje off topic)

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik krijg bij het filmpje van Big Mick zo'n zelfde soort sekte gevoel als ik krijg bij veel Meyer filmpjes....

----------


## ljanton

Sekte gevoel? Ik krijg eerder het gevoel ook zoiets privé te willen hebben in een klein zaaltje achter mijn huis. Alleen kan ik zoiets nooit verantwoorden tov mijn vriendin...  :Smile:

----------


## SPS

> Sekte gevoel? Ik krijg eerder het gevoel ook zoiets privé te willen hebben in een klein zaaltje achter mijn huis. Alleen kan ik zoiets nooit verantwoorden tov mijn vriendin...



En dan? alleen maar er verlekkerd naar zitten staren? :Cool:

----------


## ljanton

Oh nee hoor... Alle instrumenten erop inpluggen en elk weekend bevriende muzikanten uitnodigen om te komen jammen...  :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

Dan kan je beter een VeniceF bakkie kopen, stukken goedkoper, en wel zo praktisch  :Wink: .

----------


## ljanton

off topic: Die heb ik al. Maar een tafel uit het topsegment in je man-cave lijkt me leuker. Mensen vinden dat soort dingen absurd, een mega desk in privé bezit voor gewoon wat te jammen. Maar als ik dan zie hoeveel mensen een (dik) motorjacht of een zeiljacht hebben in Nederland of alle BMW's en Audi's die rondrijden, is dat even absurd, toch wordt daar heel normaal over gedaan, maar een Midas in de woonkamer hooo!!! dat is absurd. (Ik heb niets tegen BMW of Audi trouwens; het was gewoon als voorbeeld).

----------


## djspeakertje

Er zit een vent in Amerika die een SSL 9000 op z'n zolder heeft staan. Hij handelt in outboard voor studio's en heeft ook nog even een dikke 150 stuks outboard in een paar rackjes hangen. Indrukwekkende plaatjes  :Smile: 

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/photo...k-install.html


Daan

----------


## drbeat

> Er zit een vent in Amerika die een SSL 9000 op z'n zolder heeft staan. Hij handelt in outboard voor studio's en heeft ook nog even een dikke 150 stuks outboard in een paar rackjes hangen. Indrukwekkende plaatjes 
> 
> http://www.gearslutz.com/board/photo...k-install.html
> 
> 
> Daan



heb toch het idee dat digitaal dan toch handiger is tegenwoordig met al die kabels om te patchen....

maar ook wel weer porn om thuis te hebben... iemand nog meer leuke digitafel porn??

----------

